# Just got on the list



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Ali_baby said:


> First.... Yay for making the list after YEARS of trying. Second..... I'm sitting entry level with some nice brownie badges under my belt. I'm working non-union in FA and suppression. Is it ok for me to keep my cushy FT job and wait (bills gotta get paid) or do I quit and pray?



I think these are lyrics to a song.....Hold on to what you've got! 

IMHO.


----------



## AUX Contact (Aug 28, 2011)

you don't quit your job until your called. you would be the first to do so. now... if you got layed off on the other hand... and were to milk it until called...


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

Given that I'm doing 75 hour weeks.... A lay off is probably not in my cards.....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Ali_baby said:


> Given that I'm doing 75 hour weeks.... A lay off is probably not in my cards.....


And what is the work prospect in the IBEW in your area?


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> And what is the work prospect in the IBEW in your area?


Pretty good. 2 hospitals and 4 factories are being built and retro-ed. They kept me "off the hospital to keep me free for somewhere I'll be useful" apparently as I have exp where as the rest of my pool didn't.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Ali_baby said:


> First.... Yay for making the list after YEARS of trying. Second..... I'm sitting entry level with some nice brownie badges under my belt. I'm working non-union in FA and suppression. Is it ok for me to keep my cushy FT job and wait (bills gotta get paid) or do I quit and pray?


You should quit and wait to be called so you could get used to being on the bench.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't listen to post no 7, if you have bills to be paid, I'd keep working until your called.


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Keep working it maybe the best way to get in, alot of locals ae under pressure to get the non union to join the union.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ali_baby said:


> Given that I'm doing 75 hour weeks.... A lay off is probably not in my cards.....


You're not gonna fit in with the union...


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the CONSTRUCTIVE thoughts guys!! As for post 7, while I appreciate that you've put your time in and that there's tons of "bench time" at the bottom of the ladder but being an ass is unnecessary.


----------



## Ali_baby (Jul 15, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're not gonna fit in with the union...


Only doing the hours as I'm the only licensed FA/suppression tech we have. Living in a fitters world here......


----------

